# HS 520 long chute handle problem



## Hap (Mar 15, 2015)

If your like me- you hate the design of the long handle as when you get close to your house the **** chute turns and wont blow out the side! You could cut it in half and weld it back onto the existing handle or you can buy a new short handled version Honda makes as an accessory. I did not know this. Thanks to [email protected] the OEM part number is 76320-V10-800, and it bolts on pretty easy with just three bolts. My local honda stealer wants 32.99 for it. The original handle is 18 inches and the short handled vrsion is only 11 inches! Why they dont just put this on to begin with is a mystery to me!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

One of those things that make you go....Hmmmm....


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Hap said:


> Why they dont just put this on to begin with is a mystery to me!


Because with the stock 18" handle most people have enough arm reach to rotate the chute 270 degrees while standing behind the handle bar and leaning forward. With the shorter 11" handle most people will have to position themselves either to the left of the machine or to the right of the machine to rotate the chute which creates wasted operator movement. Not a fan of the long handle, short handle, or new quick chute. Just give me the good ole reliable hand crank like the Toro 3650 and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Hap said:


> Why they dont just put this on to begin with is a mystery to me!


The longer handle was used on earlier models made by Honda, so when the HS520 was launched (about 10 years ago) it also got the longer handle. 

Fast-forward 5 years, and the HS520 is a very popular model, in fact, the most popular one Honda offers. They are sold through Home Depot, and records sales result. 

Fast-forward a few more years, and there are more HS520 units out there than any other Honda model ever made. After a while, dealers and customers start sharing with Honda what they want to see on the next version. Having a "shorty" handle was pretty high on the list. The planning team was not convinced to make all new units with the short handle, as most customers are happy with the long one. So, the planning team elected to make an _accessory_ shorty handle.


----------

